# Merry Christmas, Everyone!



## Steerpike (Dec 25, 2012)

I hope this morning find you all well!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 25, 2012)

You're up early.

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Xaysai (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Reaver (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas my fellow Scribes! I hope that you didn't receive a visit from Krampus like I did. Now he won't leave. We've been playing Battleship for the last seven hours and boy is he a sore loser.


----------



## FatCat (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas is over here for me, but Merry Christmas to all my friends around the world at Mythic Scribes!  Most of all, I wish you all a new year of reaching your goals, but most specifically your writing goals.  Write, write, write, because if we don't, then all those fantasy writers we have now might not have a new group to carry the mantle into the future.  Go, write, and have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

My Christmas gift from someone at a party last night is a book sale, unless I talked him out of it. I told him to hold out for the Kindle short, since it's not a true sequel to my novel.

I usually don't talk about my writing at parties so it was flattering to have that conversation, even if the "I'll buy it" part was one of those things that people say just to be nice.


----------



## Phietadix (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ireth (Dec 25, 2012)

Although it's been said many times, may ways... Merry Christmaaaas toooo yoooouuuuu! XD


----------



## Sir Rico (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone. I am rather enjoying this forum, it is a vault of knowledge and inspiration.


----------

